# Ghetto Fabrication



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

For about a week now I have been using a ghetto sub "holder" in my car. I call it a holder simply because it isn't enclosed in any way. Now, I have been patient with my money situation, but I can't stand not having any bass any longer. I am going to Ghetto-Fabricate my sub "holder" into a sealed enclosure. So far I have done all four sides(subs are facing up but will be facing the trunk) with half inch thick wood which were previously shelves (what type idk but it is strong and heavy). I have raped it with caulk so it should be airtight. I just have to finish the bottom (soon-to-be back) tonight. I will get some pics up soon. This is for dual 12's...

It doesn't matter what it looks like does it? As long as it is airtight and solid as a rock it will hit hard won't it?

I'm not worried about looks, I will be getting a $130 ported enclosure soon, probably a week or two. I will also be doing the gap filler on my trunk to stop the rattle. I will post pics of that as well.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

It doesn't matter what it looks like, but it does matter what the airspace inside is.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

The airspace inside is... well the box itself is 30" long, 15 1/2" tall, and about 16" deep. Subtract 3/4" inch for each side of the box and those are the measurements. Does that sound ok?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

for a pair of 12s, you need to be using something significantly stronger than 1/2" wood. 3/4" at minimum, and only if that has internal braces.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

pimpride said:


> The airspace inside is... well the box itself is 30" long, 15 1/2" tall, and about 16" deep. Subtract 3/4" inch for each side of the box and those are the measurements. Does that sound ok?



I thought you were using 1/2" wood?

Anyway, with 1/2" wood that comes out to 3.65cf and with 3/4" wood that comes out to 3.35cf, both of which are way too big for any normal 12" sub. You should have something closer to 2-2.5cf for a pair of 12's


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

It is 3/4, I was just guessing in my first post, I actually measured the wood in my last post. Hmm, I am going to go measure real quick again, I may take some pics as well so you can laugh.

Okay, pics soon, but the actual measurements are (with holes facing towards me), 30" wide, 14" tall, and 13" deep. That should be somewhat closer. Also subtract some from the inside for bracing. Perhaps take an inch and a half off of each of these measurements to compensate for bracing. So more like 28 1/2" wide, 12 1/2" tall, and 11 1/2" deep. That should be extremely close.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Pics-


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

whoa definitely ghetto fabrication ...

give you props for attempting tho! as long as the box follows the specs of your subs it should be fine.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Lol hells yea, I ghetto fabricate lots of shit, my brother got kind of mad because I borrowed some wood off of his bed. The pieces from my bed are green, and his are blue lol. I will let everyone know how well it works tonight


----------



## mrbillcollecta (Jun 28, 2003)

That would make a someone from the ghetto say "thats ghetto". Let us know how it ends up sounding. Got any pics of the "holder"?


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

i have a suggestion,, go buy 3/4 MDF wood....You can two, thats 2 ...big sheets for 23-25 bucks at homedepot....cut it, nail it, silicone the inside, carpet the outside, and youll be good to go....total cost...probably like 30 bucks.....

think about it...

and im not trying to be mean, just got done fighting some stupid ass that tried to throw a bottle at my car ( in my sig )


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Yea it is ghetto... It sounds okay when the trunk is shut... I will need to take it to the audio place for them to tune it once I buy a new box.

The holder is the part with just the 2 holes and there were 4 legs, 1 on each corner.

I would try and build another, but this is free and the tools were already on hand. Now the tools are gone (we finished the sowing room yesterday)... Plus MDF is really expensive to be messing with if you suck at carpentry.


----------



## 92finder (Jan 19, 2005)

dont forget some poly-fill (bags of stuffing) on the inside walls


----------



## JeenYus (Apr 5, 2004)

92finder said:


> dont forget some poly-fill (bags of stuffing) on the inside walls


Not necessarely. I think it has already been stated that the box is too big for the subs. Poly-fill will only make that worse. I suppose it would help if he told us what kind of sub he is running though... :thumbup:


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Kicker Comp C12's.... I am giving up on this project, the box sounds like shit lol. I am getting a custom ported box sometime soon.


----------



## JeenYus (Apr 5, 2004)

pimpride said:


> Kicker Comp C12's.... I am giving up on this project, the box sounds like shit lol. I am getting a custom ported box sometime soon.



LOL, whatever works man. :thumbup:


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Well thank jesus and his tits, I got a ported box. My system is so loud now that I am going to have to find a way to get the volume on the subs down so I can actually hear the music.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

those jesus tits man, they work every time


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

They sure do. Now if I can just get my subs quieter! Lol that or my speakers louder...


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Well here be what my new box looks like installed with subs-


----------

